# Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005) in FullHD spielen



## HighEnd111 (9. März 2014)

Hallo an alle da draussen 

Ich hab schon nach Threads zu diesem Thema gesucht, aber nix gefunden.
Seit ich im Besitz eines neuen Monitors mit FullHD-Auflösung bin, ist das Bild bei meinem Lieblings-NFS ziemlich verzerrt. Im Grafikmenü kann man auch nicht auf 1920x1080 Pixel stellen, das Maximum sind meines Wissens nach 1280x1024 Px.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, NFS Most Wanted auf FullHD zu spielen? 

Ich danke euch für euere Hilfe!

LG, HighEnd

PS: Täusche ich mich oder gibts hier echt keinen NFS-Bilderthread? Könnte ja mal jm. aufmachen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. März 2014)

Such mal nach Resolution Changer für nfsmw.


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. März 2014)

Danke, hab ihn bereits gefunden, kann ihn grade nur nicht ausprobieren, weil mein PC für 6 Wochen "out of order" ist  Werde aber über die Ergebnisse berichten, sobald alles wieder einsatzfähig ist


----------

